# At range; Using decocker to practice DA pulls



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

226 9mm CPO non-rail.

Ok, just got back from the range today and I've noticed the last couple times, I've been working a little (a mag or two) of double action only shots.. I fire, decock, then fire again.. continuously through the mag.

For a couple reasons:

To see if the trigger will smooth out a bit with a good bit of DA pulls, which I can say it has, noticeably for the good. smooooooth

Also to get the feel of that first pull as that all important 1st shot when needed.

One drill was by holding at chest, then extend, acquire, fire. Sorry I don't know the technical term for it. I'm sure there's some technical/tactical name for this drill/maneuver probably. Sorry guys I am admittedly a untrained amatuer. 

The other drill is like I said above, just firing, decocking (while maintaining muzzle point downrange of course), and continuing.

I have to say I'm every bit as accurate if not moreso, crazy enough.. The DA pull makes me dial in on target with smooth pull. Time for a DAK carry gun maybe.

So is there any danger to doing these drills mechanically? Am I onto a good drill here or a good practice tactically or for becoming a better shooter? Advice from you pro's always welcome.

Popcornsmilie


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You are doing it the same way I've done it for years. Fire, decock, fire and so on. I practice my DA shaots at the beginning of my session to warm up and to get my mind deeper into "the zone". When my session winds down I set up some mags of SD ammo and again begin with some DA shots, the DA/SA, then SA to finish up for the day. You are doing fine.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd recommend continuing the one-shot DA-only drills, then moving to a string of two-shot (DA first shot, SA second shot) drills to ingrain a smooth, hesitation-free transition from the first (long and heavy pull) to the second (much shorter and lighter) shot. After any shooting drill, stay on target for a few seconds after the last shot; this trains you to not be in a rush to put the gun away/reholster. Then lower the pistol slightly, so you can see the entire target, and hold that position for a few seconds (trains you to evaluate the results of your shot(s)). Finally, scan the surrounding area (bad guys sometimes travel in pairs/groups), then decock and either reholster or prepare for the next drill.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Good points all. Indeed.. I picked up a Blackhawk holster at the range a while back.. Best I can tell it's a Sportster SERPA (paddle style) like this. I haven't used it at the range yet, but I'm going to start. Ran some Cor-Bon +P through the gun and seemed to cycle fine, I'm guessing that'll be my DAmmo of choice for now.. Though the old Winchester 147 wal-mart special I have I know runs fine through the gun. I wouldn't wanna get hit with either.










But I'll incorporate the holster into the drills along with da/sa two-taps.. And get some lessons.. They've got some fairly well-trained pro's up there I should take advantage of. The pistol is just a tool.. It's only as useful as the skill level of the user, like any other tool. Trigger time and good training.. I'd say are as if not more important than the gun itself, I'm finding as I progress.

Shot a Glock .40 rental while I was there for giggles.. My bud that came to town wanted to assess the feel of a .40. I can see the attraction now to the glocks.. If it just weren't for that grip angle.. Not for me. I'd be all over an XDm though. Not to drift too far off topic but man there's a lot more bullet there compared to the 9mm. But I can place pretty confidently with my little 9banger. :smt033 They still have this black .40 96FS brigadier sitting there on consignment I have to quit looking at though.. I keep thinking about refinishing that bad boy. hehehehe


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Babs,

Your first drill where you are holding the gun in towards the chest is similar to a drill I work on. I actually prefer that position to the "low ready" for two reasons. First, I think from this position it is less likely that your gun can be taken from you than the low ready where it is extended out from your body. Secondly, I personally can acquire a sight picture faster when the action into the firing position is more of a push straight out towards the target than a raising of the extended arms.

The only thing I would suggest in doing this drill (and perhaps you are already doing this but it just wasn't clear to me) is to make sure you are outside the trigger guard when in at the chest. From there I practice two ways utilizing two different scenarios. One is where I'm presenting only with the intention to hold at gunpoint, in which case I do not enter the guard as I bring the gun into full ready position. The other is where I am presenting with the intention to shoot in which case I practice entering the guard as I bring my pistol into firing position (and immediately fire two shots of course).


----------

